# Is HLW still in business ???



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I may have gotten a bum rap on an Evil bay item.... 
I won an auction on a little HLW caboose and then got an E-mail from the seller that he will order it today from HLW. After all the companies in LS going out of business, I fear HLW is no longer in business too. I need to find out so I can send the seller a nice E-mail to get my money back or file a claim with Evil bay. I don't know why some of these sellers are trying to sell things they don't have in hand or in stock, but this practice on Evil bay has to stop !!!! So I just need to know if HLW is still in business or if they too went under and if so then when.

Thanks !! 
Rocky


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

The hobby shop that I work for just ordered some stock from them and got it a week ago. Their phone number is *(219) 362-8411.*


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

It's called "The Middle Man". Doesn't have to handle the product. Just sits at the keyboard and makes sales.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Not having the item in stock is against ebay policy, at least for US ebay. 
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/selling-practices.html#product 

Ebay policies for other countries may be different


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

eBay is full of drop-shippers, think Amazon. No problem.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, well in this case all is ok - provided HLW has the car in stock. 
I had a problem with a seller out of OH that lists EVERYTHING from USAT and Aristo. After waiting for something for a couple 2-3 weeks for something that was out of stock, I asked for my money back. He was good and did so, but I have heard horror stories.

Rocky


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I suppose "in stock" in the ebay policy doesn't necessarily mean "in stock at the ebay seller's location" 

You must ensure the items you're offering are in stock for the duration of the listing and are delivered to the buyer, unless the buyer doesn't meet the terms of your listing. 

If "in stock" at the manufacturer/supplier counts then drop-ship would be OK as far as the policy is concerned.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

HLW is still available. Was the fact that the item was going to require back ordering? If it was thats one thing if its wasnt then thats pretty cheesy behavior. What if the item was part of the products no longer available?


----------



## djacobsen (Jul 20, 2011)

Rocky, 
depending on what you paid for the caboose & shipping, 
you might consider asking for your money back & 
purchasing, new from the manufacturer, the HLW Army set. 
A caboose, Mack, 2 flat cars, oval of track & power source 
with army men, vehicles, tunnel & play mat 
for $100.00.. free shipping too 

see my " HLW Sale" post in the Beginners Forum.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh boy, that's all I need is more Army men








I got tons of 1:18th WWII army figures, lots of tanks, jeeps, halftracks and so on to get rid of !!! Sounds good for a price, but I don't like the Mack or need any little cars either. I wanted the little caboose to convert into a 4 axle one to run with the little HLW CB&Q 0-4-0 I got a couple years ago. Perhps someone else might like the deal, but it's a bunch of things there that I'll never use. Thanks for the info though









Rocky


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is their web site:

http://www.h-l-w.com/index.html

If you click the dealers ticket in the upper right you can find on "close" to you.


----------

